# CaSO4



## LAKA (Feb 11, 2007)

Does pure CaSO4 cloud water? I am buying technical grade to raise Ca.
Also, how do i calculate the dosage as the Fertilator does no have this compound?
LAKA


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

(CaSO4)2.H2O is in the Fertilator, same thing as CaSO4. It will take few hours to dissolve in your aquarium. Plants don't need much, ~20 ppm of Ca.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

As Edward posted, yes, it clouds water as it takes several hours to dissolve, provided you have good circulation.

Add *4.295927 milligrams* of CaSO4•2H2O to raise calcium by 1 ppm (as pure calcium) in 1 liter of water.

Add *30.702595 milligrams* of CaSO4•2H2O to raise calcium by 1 dGH (as CaCO3) in 1 liter of water.

Example:

To raise 50 gallons of water from 0 dGH to 3 dGH:

Convert to liters by multiplying by 3.785412: 50 gallons x 3.785412 = 189.2706 liters

30.702595 milligrams * 189.2706 liters * 3 degrees = 17433.295731621 milligrams

Convert to grams by dividing by 1000 = 17433.295731621 / 1000 = 17.433295731621 grams

Round off. Measure 17.43 grams on a gram scale.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Edward said:


> (CaSO4)2.H2O is in the Fertilator, same thing as CaSO4. It will take few hours to dissolve in your aquarium. Plants don't need much, ~20 ppm of Ca.


Well, they aren't really the same thing. CaSO4•2H2O is hydrated, CaSO4 anhydrous is not. It does affect calculations as each form has different atomic weights. And (to nitpick further ), it's (CaSO4).2H2O. There aren't two CaSO4's on one water molecule! 

I would advise the original poster to just assume it's hydrated. The brands of "technical grade" CaSO4 I've seen available are (unless they are specifically labeled as dihydrate) typically a mix of hydrated and anhydrous.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Salt said:


> And (to nitpick further ), it's (CaSO4).2H2O. There aren't two CaSO4's on one water molecule!  The brands of "technical grade" CaSO4 I've seen available are (unless they are specifically labeled as dihydrate) typically a mix of hydrated and anhydrous.


Keep it simple; (CaSO4)2.H2O or CaSO4.1/2H2O


----------

